# Looking for SE Ohio outfitter



## Beagle (Dec 27, 2001)

For the last 3 years my brother and I have used Clear Creek Outfitters in Lancaster to take our boys on the Ohio youth deer hunt. They have been great and the boys have had great success. I would recommend them highly.

However, they have made a decision to stop outfitting for the youth hunt, so we are in search of a reputable outfitter.

Can anyone make recommendations?

Thank you in advance!!

All three boys connected this year!


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

Southern Ohio outfitters


----------



## Beagle (Dec 27, 2001)

Thank you! We talked to Dave this weekend and ended up booking for next fall. The very cool thing is that he only takes 4 youth


----------



## rbol121 (Apr 16, 2006)

Advise and use Caution going with SOO. Hunted with them and they are a scam. Crappy ladder stands, over Booked, over hunted properties and doesn't have the property(acres) he claims he has. I will never give Dave Lusk my hard earned $$ again. This is my personal experience, but to each there own. I have even heard "rumors" that some of his trail cam pics are pulled off the internet, and were verified thru google image search as being on another sight. This is third hand but from a person I trust more than Dave.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

rbol121 said:


> Advise and use Caution going with SOO. Hunted with them and they are a scam. Crappy ladder stands, over Booked, over hunted properties and doesn't have the property(acres) he claims he has. I will never give Dave Lusk my hard earned $$ again. This is my personal experience, but to each there own. I have even heard "rumors" that some of his trail cam pics are pulled off the internet, and were verified thru google image search as being on another sight. This is third hand but from a person I trust more than Dave.



Talked to a person who took a large group down and said the exact same thing. I would stay clear of there as well


----------



## Pascal (Jan 7, 2016)

rbol121 said:


> Advise and use Caution going with SOO. Hunted with them and they are a scam. Crappy ladder stands, over Booked, over hunted properties and doesn't have the property(acres) he claims he has. I will never give Dave Lusk my hard earned $$ again. This is my personal experience, but to each there own. I have even heard "rumors" that some of his trail cam pics are pulled off the internet, and were verified thru google image search as being on another sight. This is third hand but from a person I trust more than Dave.


Yes I've heard a lot of bad stories about them.
One where the client wasn't seeing many deer and then one morning the owner returned with a nice buck he shot.
Supposed to put clients on deer not yourself 
Also heard that most of the pics on the website are friends and family not past clients.


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm sure there are far more happy clients that those that are not. A guide can put you in the right place at the right time but its up to you to Hunt the animal.


----------



## Kurto_15 (Jul 20, 2008)

Did some work for a guy a couple years ago and he goes on an archery hunt through Triple T Outfitters every year. He had quite a few nice bucks from there too.


----------



## Aaron Ploss (May 5, 2004)

SOO outfitters
Is a joke, went with him and seen 0 and the guy had more excuses on why everything hid had was not his. Look at all the pics of deer, they are with him. I have gone on a ton of guided hunts and this guy is at the bottom of the barrel.


----------

